# Stacking



## leelee805 (Mar 1, 2010)

Can some one please tell me how to teach my 9 week old how to stack? She is also chewing on the lead...thanks in advance!! :rockon:


----------



## Cristina76 (Jan 7, 2007)

what's stack?


----------



## leelee805 (Mar 1, 2010)

Cristina-standing in show position...whenever the dog stops beside the walker or on the table to be examed by the judge, they are suppose to stand AKA "stack"


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

One of our trainers does a series of Clicker training videos . She is great. Check this one out on stacking.


----------



## jada1938 (Oct 17, 2006)

leelee805 said:


> Can some one please tell me how to teach my 9 week old how to stack? She is also chewing on the lead...thanks in advance!! :rockon:


Chew lead? Game, rebellion, ? A very gentle snap/tug of the lead with a 'leave it' commanding voice and a treat/praise as soon as the pups stops. 
Stack? Whether on or off lead...first have the pup stand still, even the briefest time, with all 4 on the floor..treat and praise (treats are tiny tiny). I use 'stand' during this time. Gradually increase the time with the pup standing, regardless of foot position, and delay the treat longer over time (using 'wait'). You can, with guide from the leash, get the foot positions better, as to me the 'free stack' is the ultimate goal..for me to stand in front of my dog ahve have the dog set himself up. Use something not slippery, like a rubber mat on your washer/counter, grooming table, etc. Gently put the pup on the mat and place the feet where you want them. Start with just the front and when the pup holds those well, move to the rear. Time, gentleness and patience with lots of verbal praise and treats.
Ann, NH


----------

